# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ذخیره دانشگاه ازاد

## Samariii

الان اسم کسی تو ذخیره های پرستاری باشه که الان تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد اومده یعنی چی؟ برای من نوشته ذخیره ردیف 70 پرستاری یعنی چی ؟؟؟

----------


## jhasani

این اسامی ذخیره هاست و چهارشنبه اومد، قرار شد پنجشنبه و جمعه، کسانی که میخوان اسمشونو به عنوان اعلام آمادگی برن به دانشگاه مربوطه و ثبت کنن و از امروز تا دوشنبه هم جواب میاد که از کسانی که ثبت نام کردن، چند نفر قبول شدن.
شما به دانشگاه مربوطه زنگ بزن یا اگه نزدیکه مراجعه کن و بگو من تازه باخبر شدم، آیا میشه اسممو بنویسم.

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*اگه اسمتون در اومده یعنی تو ذخیره ها قبول شدید*

----------


## Samariii

> این اسامی ذخیره هاست و چهارشنبه اومد، قرار شد پنجشنبه و جمعه، کسانی که میخوان اسمشونو به عنوان اعلام آمادگی برن به دانشگاه مربوطه و ثبت کنن و از امروز تا دوشنبه هم جواب میاد که از کسانی که ثبت نام کردن، چند نفر قبول شدن.
> شما به دانشگاه مربوطه زنگ بزن یا اگه نزدیکه مراجعه کن و بگو من تازه باخبر شدم، آیا میشه اسممو بنویسم.


اره اخه فاصله شهرمون دوره منم تازه فهمیدم حالا یکی از فامیلامون رو فرستادم ببینم چی میشه

----------

